# Search Function Error



## SGMan (Mar 13, 2019)

Im not sure if its because my account is still in noob status, or if its a small bug.

But when I try to utilize the search feature 'Posted By Member' or even from their profile page, Im greeted with the message '
*Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth! - Error*
The search could not be completed. Please try again later.'

Is this a known issue? Or is my account still too new to perform thread searches from one of the oldtimers?  

*Edit* It appears that all of my searches are erroring out now. 
Thanks!


----------



## motocrash (Mar 13, 2019)

Not working for me either.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2019)

Me either...


----------



## daveomak (Mar 13, 2019)

ditto....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2019)

Yep...Somethin' ain't right...JJ


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 13, 2019)

Thank you for letting me know… This has been reported.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2019)

I noticed that too, but I figured it was just like I've been getting from a lot of guys who seem to have their "Profile" Blocked.

Bear


----------



## banderson7474 (Mar 13, 2019)

I want my money back!!!!


jk


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 13, 2019)

For anyone who hasn’t noticed yet… Search is now working properly. Please let me know if you have any further trouble with this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2019)

TulsaJeff said:


> For anyone who hasn’t noticed yet… Search is now working properly. Please let me know if you have any further trouble with this.



And now my Alerts ceased showing up in my email again.
What Happened?

Bear


----------



## SGMan (Mar 16, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> And now my Alerts ceased showing up in my email again.
> What Happened?
> 
> Bear



LOL 

I think they fixed it cause I just got an influx of old notices this AM.  

Kudos to our backend admins!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2019)

SGMan said:


> LOL
> 
> I think they fixed it cause I just got an influx of old notices this AM.
> 
> Kudos to our backend admins!




Yup---They got-'er Doooone!
I'm Swamped now---57 came in all at once (About 4 days worth).

Thanks Guys!

Bear


----------

